# the Linden Method?



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

Just wondering if anyone has tried (or knows anyone who has tried) the "Linden Method" http://www.panic-anxiety.com/default.asp I've read over his website and it just sounds too good to be true! What do you think? Thanks for any information.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

like most things on the internet that promise all you get what you pay for. actually all the things he promises are things you can get through your doctor and a coule of therapy sessions or by picking up a book.Bada


----------

